# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Atmel ice basic debugger

## Prithan

Πωλείται atmel ice basic debugger.

Πρόκειται για debugger ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένο και δίνεται λόγω μετακίνησης σε άλλη οικογένεια μικροελεγκτών.

Δίνεται με το καλώδιο που περιλαμβάνεται στην συσκευασία (σύνδεση μόνο μέσω ISP) + καλώδιο δικής μου προσαρμογής για να εφαρμόζει σε πινοσειρά 2,54mm για σύνδεση JTAG.

Παραλαβή μόνο από Θεσσαλονίκη.

Τιμή 60e


IMG_20200711_121644.jpgIMG_20200711_121721.jpgIMG_20200711_121819.jpg

----------

